# Dwarf cambarellus shufeldtii crayfish



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this type? It apparently only grows to 1.5 inches. Would this be safe to add to a community tank with fast-moving fish, since it's so tiny?

I won't be adding crayfish at the moment, I'm just curious! I've always secretly wanted crayfish, but I don't have enough money to set up a separate tank for them right now. I think CRS will be my next purchase, instead...


----------



## Hoobahans (Mar 4, 2006)

I have five in a 95 gallon community tank and have had no problems. I keep it with neons, endlers, threadfin rainbows, kuhli loaches, ottos, SAEs, dwarf plecos, vampire shrimp, wood shrimp, and cherries. These little guys are completly harmless. When a cherry shrimp decides to check one out the crayfish will actually scoot away from the cherry in fear. They wont dig up plants (like all bigger crayfish do), they wont eat plants, and they either wont eat or more likely cant catch fish and shrimp. They have actually become my favorite animal in the tank. They are super active and are running around day and night. I would highly reccommend them. You also should know that they breed easily in freshwater so be prepared to have lots of baby dwarfs around.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Ooh, thanks Hoobahans! Great info. I'm so glad to hear they are peaceful and won't harm the shrimp. I have a 30gal though, so I think I've reached my tank's limit with 6 corycats, 1 oto, 6 cherry barbs, and 10+ cherry shrimp on the way. I will likely have to wait until I can set up yet another tank


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree with hoobahans. The dwarf crays are great creatures, I had 12 in my 20 gallon with many small fish and shrimp. For a 30 gallon, it sounds like you've got a lot of room for stocking, especially for inverts that don't increase the bioload much. I would say it's safe to put maybe four or more dwarf crays in that tank, but it's your call.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

i would like to know where you are gonna get the dwarf cray's, i cant find any here locally, do you have a favorite online place to order from?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

www.aquabid.com


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Tiapan said:


> i would like to know where you are gonna get the dwarf cray's, i cant find any here locally, do you have a favorite online place to order from?


A certain shrimp nazi has them for $5.50 each.

PM me if you want the website. The Shrimp Nazi raises nice shrimp, but is not well regarded in other aspects.

Sam


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One more place to get them that is reputable: http://www.franksaquarium.com/crayfish1.htm


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh good, then I think I will add a few dwarf crays to my tank in a month or two! I wasn't sure if they were safe, but I'm glad to hear others haven't had problems with them in a community tank.

I've got the cherry shrimp ready to add today, and I'm going to up the school of cherry barbs to 8 or 9 probably. Unfortunately one of the corycats died this morning, so I'm down to 5 and will likely keep it that way. Then with 2-4 crayfish, that oughta be it for me


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Can these little crays live with a blue lobster/cray? She is now 4-5" big, got her when she was 2".


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Freshwaterinverts.com has three types starting at 3.50 each. He has been a great supplier for me to deal with and his prices always seem more than reasonable.

Bill*

*


Tiapan said:


> i would like to know where you are gonna get the dwarf cray's, i cant find any here locally, do you have a favorite online place to order from?


----------

